# NGD - Daemoness Flying V



## Joe Harvatt (Jul 14, 2016)

I've had this guitar for about 11 months, so not technically a NGD, but I finally got round to taking some photos today.

*Daemoness V*, based around a 1967 Gibson Flying V with modern tweaks. 

Two piece solid mahogany body, 3 piece mahogany neck with scarf jointed headstock with volute, ebony fretboard with no inlay. Luminlay & black radius side markers.
Fully bound neck, headstock and body.
Neck carve based on a late 80's Gibson Les Paul with a slight reduction in thickness.
"Open road" custom heel carve cool
Vintage tobacco burst, with back, neck and headstock bursts based on a 1950's Gibson L5.
26 & 3/8th inch or 666mm metal scale length (guess this would be classed as a short baritone).
Lace Nitro Hemi pickup set.
Gotoh bridge, Schaller tuners, and Dunlop flush mount strap buttons.



DSC_5580 by Joe Harvatt, on Flickr



DSC_5584 by Joe Harvatt, on Flickr



DSC_5585 by Joe Harvatt, on Flickr



DSC_5612 by Joe Harvatt, on Flickr



DSC_5618 by Joe Harvatt, on Flickr



DSC_5619 by Joe Harvatt, on Flickr


----------



## metalstrike (Jul 14, 2016)

Wow dude, amazing!


----------



## rampant (Jul 14, 2016)

Do these still get made?


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 14, 2016)

Holy ....ing .... that is ....ing awesome! I ....ing want a Daemoness silverburst V so ....ing bad now.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 14, 2016)

Stunning. Was just looking at Daemoness's Facebook feed for my daily fix.


----------



## vilk (Jul 14, 2016)

That guitar is wicked cool. I'm not into modern so much, so that might be my favorite Daemoness that I've ever seen. Also, I got to play some Lace pups quasi-recently for the first time and they <falsetto>slayyyyyyyyyyyyyy</falsetto>


----------



## SteveFireland (Jul 14, 2016)

That is niiiice. Congrats!


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 14, 2016)

not into the weird shapes in general, but classic V is an exception surely.
looks effing great dude


----------



## antuni (Jul 14, 2016)

Great shots. One of the best Vs I saw.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 14, 2016)

Love this one. Hope we can meet up once I move to the UK in Jan, Joe.


----------



## N3cr0p57 (Jul 14, 2016)

Just plain sick!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Holy %$#@&*^!!! 

Uh... If I look at that thing a minute longer, I'm gonna need a cigarette. 

Congrats!


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 14, 2016)

looks amazing.

sucks that the pickguard is soo big is blocking most of the amazing wood finfish on the top. I know it supposed to be that way due to original Gibson V, but still

great guitar happy NGD


----------



## MoonJelly (Jul 14, 2016)

I got wowed. Dylan's work is always a glorious thing to behold. Congrats on that beautiful guitar!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 14, 2016)

Amazing. V GAS is brewing so hard right now.


----------



## Dg87 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hot NGD!!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 14, 2016)

Wow dude. That's something really special right there &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339; Super jealous. It's everything good about a Flying V but with that dirty metal feel. I'll trade an RG3XXV and my soul for it


----------



## RuslanK (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks impressive, very beautiful guitar. Congrats!


----------



## Zado (Jul 15, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH <3<3<3


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh man.

Deamoness are usually too bling for me, but that thing is the shiznit!

It looks like a Doom V  enjoy, and win on the scale


----------



## chassless (Jul 15, 2016)

amazing piece of work! is this what you've used on your crusher record? along with the Fu.cker Dennis Hopper? how would you describe the 666mm scale, how high do you think you can tune it? would D standard be awkward on it ?


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 15, 2016)

chassless said:


> amazing piece of work! is this what you've used on your crusher record? along with the Fu.cker Dennis Hopper? how would you describe the 666mm scale, how high do you think you can tune it? would D standard be awkward on it ?



Chassles asking the real questions here!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jul 15, 2016)

And I thought I was done with my huge boner for Flying V's. This is sexy as hell!


----------



## xzacx (Jul 15, 2016)

I never would have thought to do it, but that flat black and sunburst look fantastic together. Amazing!


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## chassless (Jul 15, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> Chassles asking the real questions here!



brotheryn


----------



## Beefmuffin (Jul 15, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## bnzboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Such a gorgeous guitar man. I remember seeing from their website that they were no longer accepting any new orders and had this guitar posted on their front page.


----------



## jbguitarking (Jul 15, 2016)

Dat back, looks amazing!


----------



## Mechanos71 (Jul 15, 2016)

Daemoness NGD's = the best NGD's. The mahogany transitions to the black work so well. Like better than I would have ever imagined. You have very good taste!


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jul 16, 2016)

Damn, i love the classic but very dark, agressive look. 
Another example of godlike craftsmenship.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm wet


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 16, 2016)

Can we expect some videos some time in the future? Would be great to see/hear this thing getting played!


----------



## chassless (Jul 16, 2016)

well there's this ... https://www.facebook.com/daemonessguitars/videos/772499952896553/


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 16, 2016)

chassless said:


> well there's this ... https://www.facebook.com/daemonessguitars/videos/772499952896553/



IT SOUNDS SO GIRTHY!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm indifferent toward V's but that is beautiful. I love the restrained beauty and its a different take than Damoness is accustom to.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 17, 2016)

HELL YES!!! I've been waiting for this NGD to pop up! Everything about this guitar is spot on. Classy and simple. Sounds like it would be the ultimate stoner machine, and for grind; kinda works perfectly for Intensive Square, no? 

Don't feel bad about the 11 month NGD; I'm over a year with the Valkenbyrd 7 and haven't shared sh!t! Totally due to. Daemoness NGDs are welcome at any point in time and space. Congrats on the killer V!


----------



## ArnoldHablewitz (Jul 17, 2016)

This is incredible!


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 17, 2016)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> HELL YES!!! I've been waiting for this NGD to pop up! Everything about this guitar is spot on. Classy and simple. Sounds like it would be the ultimate stoner machine, and for grind; kinda works perfectly for Intensive Square, no?
> 
> Don't feel bad about the 11 month NGD; I'm over a year with the Valkenbyrd 7 and haven't shared sh!t! Totally due to. Daemoness NGDs are welcome at any point in time and space. Congrats on the killer V!



 Can't wait for your NGD... You've got a lot of build up for sure!


----------



## Josh Delikan (Jul 17, 2016)

Bloody hell, what a beautiful beast!


----------



## dhgrind (Jul 17, 2016)

<3 its beautiful.


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind comments. I'm super stoked with the way it came it out.



rampant said:


> Do these still get made?


The order book's been closed a little while, but will be opening again in the not too distant future. Keep an eye on facebook.com/daemonessguitars



chassless said:


> amazing piece of work! is this what you've used on your crusher record? along with the Fu.cker Dennis Hopper? how would you describe the 666mm scale, how high do you think you can tune it? would D standard be awkward on it ?


 Thanks! These guitars were built after we made 'Anything That Moves', so they didn't make it on to the album. 666mm is a really good compromise for an all-round metal tunings guitar. I'd happily put this guitar in D standard or E standard. I've had in drop Ab, and currently it's in C# standard for my summer dates with Hark.



Blytheryn said:


> Can we expect some videos some time in the future? Would be great to see/hear this thing getting played!


Sure, I sometimes put little clips on my Instagram, but I haven't with this one yet. But I'll be using this at Bloodstock festival (U.K.) in a few weeks time which should be filmed.


----------



## JKM777 (Jul 19, 2016)

This is so classy,


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 20, 2016)

That's kvlt as fvck!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 20, 2016)

Cool....sub zero in fact. Dylan can even pull of the classic/retro stuff
with aplomb!! Killer guitar!!


----------

